# Is conf.d/net used by netifrc? /etc/conf.d/network exists

## jeffk

I have a legacy /etc/conf.d/net with one newly added setting for lxcbr0 (for LXD).

Should I be using /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/network (all lines are commented) for interface settings?

Are /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/network using the same configuration syntax?

Neither appears to be owned by any package as reported by equery belongs, but do I see that baselayout-2.3 created /etc/conf.d/network.

Settings in /etc/conf.d/net do seem to take effect when starting /etc/init.d/net.lxcbr0.

```
% ls /etc/conf.d/net*

/etc/conf.d/net  /etc/conf.d/netmount  /etc/conf.d/net-online  /etc/conf.d/network
```

```
% cat /etc/conf.d/net                                                                                                                                  

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# The network scripts are now part of net-misc/netifrc

# In order to avoid sys-apps/openrc-0.12 from removing this file, this comment was

# added; you can safely remove this comment.  Please see

# /usr/share/doc/netifrc*/README* for more information.

bridge_lxcbr0="eth0"

config_lxcbr0="dhcp"
```

```
grep -v -e '^#' /etc/conf.d/network |grep -v -e '^$'

(no output)
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/netifrc-0.4.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.21.7::gentoo  USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 0 KiB
```

IIUC netifrc is the current new interface framework, and 'newnet' is something experimental that will be an alternative to/supersede netifrc?

----------

## Ant P.

Iff you don't run any /etc/init.d/net.* services, that file isn't used.

----------

